# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Zum Glück bin ich bei Aldi-Kunde ...

## WinfriedW

... So kann ich, ohne mir ein schlechtes Gewissen zu machen, den dortigen Kundenparkplatz benutzen.

In der Erlanger Strahlenklinik bin ich nur Patient und offenbar kein Kunde. Jedenfalls kann ich die dortigen Parkplätze nicht nutzen. Es gibt sie in sehr begrenzter Zahl. Drei sind reserviert für gehbehinderte Patienten. Nun bin ich zwar zu 100% behindert aber eben nicht gebehindert - also nix für mich. Die restlichen Parkplätze stehen einen privilegier Personenkreis aus dem Personal zur Verfügung. Ich verstehe ja, dass jeder gerne seine Privilegien verteidigt, ob das aber unter dem Strich wirklich sinnvoll ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Wenn die berufstätige Bevölkerung ihren täglichen Bestrahlungstermin wahrnehmen will, dann bekommt sie irgendwie ein zeitliches Problem. Zwar dauert die einzelne Bestrahlung nur wenige Minuten, zusammen mit Anfahrt, Parkplatzsuche und Stadtwanderung sind aber schnell mal zwei Stunden verstrichen. Da lässt sich vermutlich mancher nur deshalb krank schreiben, weil er die Termine nicht mehr auf die Reihe bekommt.

Offenbar ist es kein Problem, auf Kosten der Krankenkasse mit dem Taxi vorzufahren. Taxifahrern wird die Zufahrt erlaubt. Ich sollte darüber nachdenken. Der Sachbearbeiter wird sich am Kopf kratzen, wenn ich einen Transportschein von meinem Arbeitsplatz zur Strahlenklinik und zurück beantrage.

Andererseits tröpfeln die Dauerkunden in der Strahlenklinik nacheinander ein, denn es gibt nur einen Beschleuniger. Wenn man es seitens der Klinik schafft die Termine einzuhalten, dann könnte man mit etwas gutem Willen das Parkplatzproblem lösen, denn wenn ich fertig bin, dann bin ich auch schon wieder weg.

Bis es so weit ist und die Klinik ihre Patienten als Kunden begreift, nutze ich weiterhin den Kundenparkplatz des Discounters - danke Aldi!

Wenn man mal kurz darüber nachdenkt, wie in unserer Gesellschaft die Prioritäten verteilt sind, dann kommen einem ernsthafte Zweifel. Jeder Discounter hat einen Kundenparkplatz. Eine Klinik mit großem ambulanten und mehrheitlich schwer krankem Patientenstamm, schickt ihre Kunden zum Großparkplatz am andern Ende der Stadt - zum Glück bin ich nur leicht erkrankt und gut zu Fuß.

Gruß Winfried

----------


## Carola-Elke

- die "Radlerfreundliche" Unistadt, kann ich dazu nur sagen.




Ich habe viele Jahre dort gelebt und kann nur bestätigen, dass es immer schon so war, früher vielleicht sogar noch schlimmer. 
Im Winter wurde der "Grünen" wegen kein Salz gestreut sondern nur Kies - es krachte an allen Ecken und Kanten, doch die Umwelt wurde geschont.
Autos sollte man in Erlangen am besten stehen lassen, seinen Drahtesel oder die Öffentlichen benutzen - alles andere ist ein Privatvergnügen besonderer Art, wie du es hier so anschaulich schilderst.

Da du so etwas wie ein "Rollerfahrer" bist, wäre der nicht eine Alternative im Sommer?

Ansonsten, sind wir froh, dass Aldi so grosszügig ist....

Schönen Gruss und alles Gute weiterhin,

Carola-Elke

----------


## WinfriedW

Liebe Elke,

soll ich dir die Details erzählen?

Die Immobilienpreise in der "Radlerfreundlichen" Unistadt sind so geartet, dass sich ein armer Ingeneure dort keine leisten kann. So hat es sich ergeben, dass ich 25km entfernt wohne. Ich bringe es durchaus fertig, mit dem Rennrad zur Arbeit zu fahren. Das wäre vielleicht auch in der jetzigen Situation angesagt, zumindest rät mir der Arzt zu Ausdauersport. Nach 25km Rennrad muss ich mich aber vor der Arbeit duschen, umziehen etc.. Das braucht Zeit. Wie mache ich es dann? Fahre ich in der Rennradkluft zur Bestrahlung. Warum eigentlich nicht? Ich sollte darüber nachdenken. Nur zu viel duschen darf ich auch nicht, sonst leidet darunter die Landkarte auf meinem Bauch.

Apropos Roller: Heinkelroller ist eine Antiquität. Damit fahre ich im Zweifel nach Irland zum Oldtimertreffen aber weniger zur Arbeit. Nun gut, man könnte damit auch zur Arbeit fahren, das taten unsere Väter und einige Rentner in diesem Forum auch. Z. Zt. habe ich allerdings das Problem, dass er noch im 250km entfernten Winterlager steht, weil ich krankheitsbedingt etwas in Verzug bin. Außerdem habe ich unplanmäßig mein Auto gewechselt und somit keine AHK. Vielleicht sollte ich ihn auf eigener Achse überführen.

Aktuelles Bastelprojekt ist AHK an BMW. Was soll ich dir erzählen? Alleine das unter Putz Verlegen der Kabellage ist bei diesem fahrenden Wohnzimmer eine Herausforderung der besondern Art  aber ich habs ja nicht anders gewollt. Wenn du einen BMW ohne hinteren Stoßfänger auf einem Aldi-Parkplatz in Erlangen siehst, dann ist es meiner.

In diesem Sinne, Winfried

----------


## Carola-Elke

Hallo Winfried,

ehrlich, ich weiss auch nicht genau, was der typische Erlanger sich unter Lebensqualität vorstellt. Nicht bloss die Immobilienpreise sind in den Himmel geschossen, nein auch die Mieten. Das erlebte ich bei meiner Wohnungssuche vor anderthalb Jahren genauso wie zur Studentenzeit 1982. 
Tja, und so schwer einem Normalsterblichen die Wohnungssuche dort gemacht wird, genauso wird einem in Erlangen die Benutzung des Autos gründlich versalzen.

Nun kann eine Uniklinik mir derartig großem Einzugsgebiet weiss Gott nicht damit rechnen, dass alle ihrer ambulanten Patienten in der Lage sind, sich neben der teilweise belastenden Behandlung auch noch sportlich zu betätigen. Insofern ist das wirklich gar kein Service am Patienten. So arrogant sind sie halt... offenbar können sie sich das immer noch erlauben.

Ob für dich bei Bestrahlung der unteren Regionen im Augenblick derartig weite und schweißtreibende Radtouren wirklich angebracht sind, musst du entscheiden.
Meine Assoziation war nicht unbedingt auf deinen Fall bezogen.

Die Fürther Strahlenklinik soll übrigens einen ganz hervorragenden Ruf haben  wäre diese Adresse nicht eine praktischere Anlaufstelle gewesen? 

Viel Vergnügen noch bei der Bastelei an deiner Anhängerkupplung (AHK ?)  wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Foto deines Heinkelrollers? Ich lerne ja gerne etwas dazu....

In diesem Sinne,

Grüsse von

Carola-Elke

----------


## Axel W:

Hallo Winfried,
auch komme gerade von der Strahlentherapie. Bin mit dreimaligem Umsteigen für Hin- und Rückfahrt gute  zwei Stunden mit öffentl. Verkehrsmittel Unterweges. Mit Dem Auto bei 25 Km wären das etwa  drei Sunden weniger. Und das alles weil an der Klinik keine Parkplätze zur Verfügung stehen. Ich stimme deinem Schreiben ansonsten voll zu.

Mit besten Grüßen
Axel W.

----------


## Axel W:

Halle Winfried,
leider war mein Schreiben in der Eile fehlerhaft.
Fahrtzeit für Hin- und Rückfahrt gute vier Stunden. Mit dem PKW ca. zwei mal 30 Minuten.
Leider jedoch nur Parkplätze für Taxis, Arzte und Personal vorhanden.

Gruß
Axwl W.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ob für dich bei Bestrahlung der unteren Regionen im Augenblick derartig weite und schweißtreibende Radtouren wirklich angebracht sind, musst du entscheiden.
> Carola-Elke


Von Seiten meines Arztes gäbe es keine Einwände.





> Viel Vergnügen noch bei der Bastelei an deiner Anhängerkupplung (AHK ?) 
> Carola-Elke


AHK an BMW ist neben PK eines der letzten großen Abenteuer auf diesem Planeten. Ich liebe die Herausforderung.





>  wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Foto deines Heinkelrollers? Ich lerne ja gerne etwas dazu....
> Carola-Elke


Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl. Du kannst dir sicher sein, dass beim Anblick dieses Bildes einigen der älteren Mitstreiter das Herz aufgeht. Mit diesen Teilen sind in den 50ern, in der Vorkäferzeit ganze Familien in Urlaub gefahren. Damals war Italien noch billig. 




Der schwarze ist meiner.

WW

----------


## Malte2

Hallo Winfried,

hast recht. Ist so. Das Herz ist aufgegangen beim Anblick dieser Schätzchen. Die vollständige Bezeichnung war Heinkel Tourist. Bollerten richtig im Vergleich zu den ebenfalls aktuellen Vespa GS. Tourist- Fahrer grüssten sich unterwegs. Die jungen Damen im Petticoat hinten auf der Sitzbank mit dem Schaub-Lorenz (einem der ersten Batterie-betriebenen Kofferradios) sassen quer zur Fahrtrichtung. Das war besonders schick, oder einfach praktisch, weil sonst Erstickungsgefahr für den Fahrer oder die Beifahrerin unter den Reifröcken bestand.
So wars.

Gruss Malte

----------


## Carola-Elke

> Dein Wunsch sei mir Befehl. Du kannst dir sicher sein, dass beim Anblick dieses Bildes einigen der älteren Mitstreiter das Herz aufgeht. 
> WW


Dankeschön! 
Ja, ich freue mich auch darüber, dass in Malte gewisse Erinnerungen wach wurden - und: ich bin tatsächlich beeindruckt von der Ästhetik und der Originaltät dieser nostalgischen Schönheiten. Sie sehen richtig komfortabel und wie neu aus, besonders die vielen Chromteile. Da steckt eine Menge Herzblut und Arbeit drin...




> Der schwarze ist meiner.WW


Darauf kannst du zurecht ziemlich stolz sein! Pass gut auf euch auf  :L&auml;cheln: 

Grüsse von

Carola-Elke

----------


## Herbert Kramlofsky

Hallo Winfried,
in punkto _Parkplatzsituation_ und den _Patienten als Kunde_ betrachten, könnte sich Deine Klinik ein Beispiel an Nimegen (Holland) nehmen.
Anlässlich meiner USPIO-Untersuchung in der dortigen Klinik, erlebte ich, wie man dort den Patienten sieht, nämlich als Kunde.
Neben der Klinik steht ein großes mehrstöckiges Parkhaus, in dem man stundenweise oder auch tagelang zu erschwinglichen Preisen parken kann. Dann wird man an der Anmeldung noch darauf hingewiesen, dass man im klinkeigenem sehr preisgünstigen Gästehaus übernachten kann. Das ist eine Einrichtung für ambulante Patienten, wie mich und für Angehörige, die ihren Lieben während ihres Aufenthaltes in Klinik nahe sein wollen. Fur mich als PK-Patient, der sowieso genug aus der eigenen Tasche bezahlen muss, war das schon eine erfreuliche Ersparnis.
Ich wünsche Dir bei Deiner ST viel Erfolg, keine allzugroßen Nebenwirkungen und einen möglichst niedrigen PSA-Wert. 
Übrigens, ich hatte meine letzte ST-Sitzung am 6.12.05 und mein PSA ist seit Beginn von 7,00, auf 1,34 (23.2.06) gefallen. Die ST ist, nach der RP 1998, meine zweite radikale Therapie.

Viele Grüsse

Herbert

----------


## shg-pca-husum

Hallo Autofahrer,

meine bisherigen Erahrungen mit dem Auto-Parken an Uni-Kliniken stammen aus Hamburg (UKE) und Lübeck. Beide Kliniken habe ich oder meine besuchende Frau in den Jahren 2003 und 2004 häufiger per Auto aufgesucht.

Die UKE liegt in dicht bebautem Stadtgebiet (Eppendorf). Dort ist eigentlich stets Autogedränge und viel los. Dennoch war es immer verhältnismäßig gut möglich, das Auto entweder auf dem gebührenpflichtigen Parkplatz oder auf dem Uni-Gelände abzustellen.

Die UNI-Kliniken Lübeck liegen am Stadtrand mit verhältnismäßig viel Gelände. Dort war es absolut einfach, das Auto zu parken: Großer, nahegelegener Parkplatz mit üblichen Parkgebühren.

An manchen heißen Tagen wäre ich allerdings auch lieber mit Deinem Heinkel-Tourist vorgefahren, lieber Winfried. An dieses kultige Gefährt habe ich lebhafte Erinnerungen, weil wir damit während meiner Bundeswehr-Zeit ausgiebige Ausflüge rund um den Bodensee gemacht haben. Ein absoluter Hingucker und damals auch wirklich sehr beliebt bei jungen Damen!

Viele Grüße aus dem Norden
Dieter

----------


## shg-pca-husum

Hallo Herbert,

Du hast mich und vermutlich auch andere neugierig gemacht!

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, therapierst Du ein Rezidiv. Hat dazu die USPIO entscheidende Erkenntnisse gebracht? Ich würde auch gerne etwas mehr über Deinen gesamten Krankheitsverlauf erfahren z.B. unter welchen Umständen es nach RP 1998 (RPE?) zu PSA 7 kam und welche Behandlungen Du in dieser Zeit hattest.

Für einen kleinen Bericht wäre ich Dir dankbar.

Viele Grüße
Dieter

----------


## WinfriedW

> Dankeschön! 
> ....   Pass gut auf euch auf 
> Carola-Elke


Was heißt hier: "Pass gut auf euch auf  :L&auml;cheln: "?


Schwarz passt zu allen Anlässen! Fragt sich nur, wer fährt?

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Viel Vergnügen noch bei der Bastelei an deiner Anhängerkupplung (AHK ?) 
> Carola-Elke


AHK an BMW ist neben PK eines der letzten großen Abenteuer auf diesem Planeten. Ich liebe die Herausforderung.

Hat schon mal jemand eine Sicherung an der serienmäßigen Sicherungsleiste nachgerüstet? Das ist schwieriger als eine PK-Operation. Während sich der Chirurg den Weg frei schneidet, ist das in diesem Falle keine Lösung, anderenfalls brennt BMW einfach ab. Nichts dergleichen ist passiert.

Wie ich schon sagte: Ein klein wenig Glück muss im Leben immer dabei sein!

WW

----------


## Herbert Kramlofsky

Hallo DIeter,

gerne schreibe ich Dir diesen kleinen Bericht, vielleicht hilft es einem Mitkämpfer mit ähnlicher PK-Karriere. Zur USPIO habe ich mich auf Anraten von Uro Eichhorn entschieden, nachdem die Zweitbegutachtung von Prof. Bonkoft "Bcl-2 negativ" ergeben hatte, also keine strahlenresistenten Zellen. Die USPIO ergab keinen sichtbaren Lymphknotenbefall. Nachdem ich nun hoffentlich von keinen Metastasen befallen bin, habe ich mich nochmals für eine radikale Therapie (ST) entschieden, um mein Rezidiv zu bekämpfen. Bei meiner ersten radikalen Therapie (PEB) im Februar 1998 hatte ich mich, mangels Wissen auf meinen Uro verlassen. Erst nachdem ich 2003 einen Internetanschuß hatte und ich das KISP-Forum entdeckte, sind mir die Augen aufgegangen. Höchstwahrscheinlich hätte ich damals eine andere erste Therapie gewählt. Außer den bekannten Nebenwirkungen einer PEB geht es mir gut, bin körperlich fit und die ST habe ich bis jetzt auch gut verkraftet. Nur ab und zu plötzlichen Stuhldrang (Gefühl ähnlich wie Durchfall) und laute Darmgeräusche. Werde mir nächste Woche wieder mein PSA messen lassen und hoffe auf einen weiteren Abfall.
Die DHB habe ich mir als einen weiteren Pfeil in meinen Köcher, sollte mein PSA wieder ansteigen, aufgehoben. Vielleicht gibt es bis dahin wieder neue Erkenntnisse und Therapien die uns helfen?
Ich wünsche Dir und Deinen Mitkämpfern in der SHG alles Gute.

Liebe Grüsse

Herbert


*PK Geschichte: Herbert Kramlofsky, 11.05.40*Blatt 1Dx: 11.12.1997;aPSA 25,8;Bx: 11.12.1997; 6x Stanzb.; GS (2+2)4Dx: 27.01.1998;bPSA 28,5Tx: 19.02.1998;PEB; pT3N1Mx; GS 7 (4a + 3a) 1 Lymphknoten von 15 befallenTx: 26.02.1998;HB1(Fugerol 3x1)Tx: 25.03.1998;HB1(Flutamid 3x1)Tx: 26.03.1998; KS; kein BefundDx: 23.06.1998;PSA 0;Tx: 23.06.1998;HB1 Ende (habe ich abgesetzt wegen Brustvergrößerung)Dx: 05.10.1998;PSA 0;Dx: 13.01.1999;PSA 0,1Tx: 13.01.1999;Thorax; kein BefundDx: 18.05.1999;PSA 0,3Dx: 19.10.1999;PSA 0,5Dx: 25.01.2000;PSA 0,5Dx: 19.04.2000;PSA 0,6Dx: 07.11.2000;PSA 0,9Tx: 07.11.2000;Thorax; kein BefundDx: 16.05.2001;PSA 1,4Dx: 10.12.2001;PSA 1,8Dx: 13.05.2002;PSA 2,8; fPSA 0,05Tx: 13.05.2002;Thorax + KS; kein BefundDx: 13.06.2002;PSA 1,8; fPSA 0,05Tx: 13.06.2002;Beginn mit Nahrungsergänzung (NG) (Vitamine, Mineralstoffe, Spurenelemente, usw.) NutriliteDx: 14.10.2002; PSA 2,8Tx: 03.11.2002;Unterbrechung Nahrungsergänzung (NG) bis 27.11.2002 (Urlaub)Dx: 15.01.2003;PSA 2,58 (bei Hausarzt anderes Labor)Dx: 03.02.2003;PSA 3,2Dx: 13.03.2003;PSA 2,9; fPSA 0,1Tx: 20.03.2003;Fischöl 2 Teel.(Squalen), Selenase per Oral 100 µg, NG 1, 2, 3, 7, WikutoDx: 22.04.2003;PSA 3,1; fPSA 0,1Tx: 29.04.2003;Fischöl 2 Teel.; Leinsamenschrot+Quark+2 Teel. Maiskeimöl; nur NG Q10, Selenase 200µg;Tx: 12.05.2003;Fischöl 2 Teel.; OEK Frühstücksmüsli (Budwig); nur NG Q10; Vit. E; Selenase 200µg;Dx: 28.05.2003;PSA 3,6; fPSA 0,13; Tx: 05.06.2003;OEK Frühstückmüsli abgesetzt wegen mittelschwerer GastritisTx: 12.06.2003;STT bei Dr. Löfflmann, Wikuto, NG Nutrilite abgesetztDx: 27.06.2003;PSA 2,82; fPSA 0,13; CGA 154 ng/ml; NSE 9,4 ng/ml; TPA 42 U/l;Dx: 29.07.2003;PSA 4,0; (nach Nasen-OP)Tx: 29.07.2003; Wikuto, Selenase, Nahrungsumstellung mit viel Quark, Fisch, wenig Fleisch und ZuckerDx: 16.09.2003;PSA 3,0; fPSA 0,1Dx: 23.10.2003;PSA 2,8Tx: 27.12.2003;Beginn mit Nahrungsergänzung "Cellagon aurum", Wikuto; Selenase 200µg;Dx: 08.01.2004; PSA 2,72Dx: 25.02.2004;PSA 3,80; am 22.01. Skiunfall Ernährung etwas schleifen lassen, Bandscheibenvorfall im Halswirbel, im Feb. Massagen, keine Schmerzlinderung, Cellagon aurum; Wikuto; Selenase 200µg;Tx: 05.03.2004;KS, kein Befund; 1.3. bis 6.4. Krankengymnastik (8x), fast schmerzfreiDx: 25.03.2004;PSA 4,50; Cellagon aurum; Wikuto; Selenase 200µgTx: 25.03.2004;Cellagon aurum; Wikuto; Selenase 200µg; ab 15.4. Beginn MCPTx: 22.04.2004;Cellagon aurum; Wikuto; Cefasel 200µg; MCPDx: 26.04.2004;PSA 0,08 (Meßfehler!!); CGA 74 ng/ml; NSE 9,5 ng/ml; TPA 23 U/l; 28.4. - 19.5. Urlaub SardinienDx: 24.05.2004;PSA 0,06 (Meßfehler!!! des Labors); Hinweis von Uro fs am 16.10.04Tx: 28.05.2004;Cellagon aurum 20ml; Cellagon felice 50ml; NG abgesetztDx: 01.07.2004;PSA 4,9; 28.6. - 6.8. Krankengymnastik (12x), fast schmerzfreiDx: 15.07.2004;PSA 5,3; fPSA 0,23; TPA 42,7 U/l; NSE 10,2: CGA 25 ng/mlTx: 26.07.2004;Cellagon aurum 20ml; Wikuto; Selenase 200µg; Wiederaufnahme MCPDx: 16.08.2004;PSA 5,0; 17.8. - 10.9. Urlaub (Sardinien), Ende Aug. schmerzfreiDx: 13.09.2004;PSA 5,0Tx: 15.09.2004;Cellagon aurum 20ml; Wikuto; Cefasel 200µg; MCPTx: 22.09.2004;Cellagon aurum 20ml; Cefasel 200µg; MCP, ( Heilprakt. Wobe-Mugos 3x2 Tabl., Gelum Tropfen 2x15,)Wikuto abgesetztDx: 11.10.2004;PSA 4,48*PK Geschichte: Herbert Kramlofsky, 11.05.40*Blatt 2Tx: 31.10.2004Urlaub Indonesien; Cefasel 300µg; MCP, Wobe-Mugos 3x2 Tabl.(unregelmäßig eingenommen),Gelum Tropfen 2x15Tx: 02.12.2004Cellagon aurum 20ml; Cefasel 300µg; MCP, vom 23. bis 30.11. hohes Fieber, am 7.12 beschwerdefreiDx: 14.12.2004PSA 7,2 (bei Hausarzt), wegen vorherigen Meßfehlern Labor und Uro gewechseltTx: 22.12.2004Cellagon aurum 50ml; Cefasel 300µg; 1-2 Glas Tomatensaft, MCP; Wobe-Mugos 3x2 Tabl.;Heilpr. 1 Ampulle Frakor Af2; Magnetfeldtherapie, Laserbestrahlung;Tx: 09.01.2005Wobe-Mugos abgesetzt (Völlegefühl, Blähungen)Dx: 11.01.2005PSA 5,89 (bei Hausarzt)Tx: 12.01.2005 Cellagon aurum 10ml; Cefasel 300µg; 1-2 Glas Tomatensaft; MCP;Dx: 01.02.2005Dr. Eichhorn, PSA 7,41; NSE 12,4; CGA 26 ng/ml; CEA 2,0; Testosteron 5,3; AP 142;Pyrilinks-D; Proben der OP Zweitbegutachtung Bonkoft jetzt GS 4+4, Bcl-2 negativDx: 17.02.2005Rezidiv an Prostata ca. 1cm groß, mit Blutgefäßen, USPIO- Termin beantragtTx: 06.03.2005Cellagon aurum 10ml; Cefasel 300µg; 1-2 Glas Tomatensaft; MCP; WikutoTx: 28.03.2005Cellagon aurum 10ml; felice 35ml; Cefasel 300µg; 1-2 Glas Tomatensaft; MCP; WikutoTx: 01.04.2005Cellagon aurum 10ml; felice 35ml; Cefasel 300µg; 1-2 Glas Tomatensaft; MCP;Dx: 21.04.2005PSA 6,61 (Hausarzt)Dx: 29.04.2005USPIO keine Metastasen, Termin bei Dr. Eichhorn, auch über AHIT gesprochenTx: 30.05.2005Cellagon aurum 10ml; felice 35ml; 1-2 Glas Tomatensaft; MCP;Tx: 01.06.2005Dr. Eichhorn, IMRT Hinweis, mit Hr. Jlli gesprochenDx: 14.06.2005PSA 6,25 )Hausarzt)Tx: 27.06.2005Dr. Eichhorn, 3-D-Bestrahlung beschlossenTx: 28.06.20051. Gespräch Wypior wegen ST, Termin auf Ende Sept. festgelegt (Urlaub)Dx: 12.08.2005PSA 8,32 (Hausarzt)Dx: 27.09.2005PSA 7,00 (Hausarzt)Tx: 28.09.2005Knochenszintigramm: o.B.Tx: 04.10.2005CT, o. B. KlinikumTx: 10.10.2005Beginn der ST, vorgesehen 28 + 10Dx: 08.11.2005PSA 4,1 Klinikum Landshut, nach 22. BestrahlungTx: 06.12.2005Ende ST 38xDx: 22.12.2005PSA 3,08 (Hausarzt)Dx: 23.02.2006PSA (1,34 Hausarzt)Tx: 23.03.2006CT o. B. Klinikum, Cellagon aurum 10ml, MCP, Tomatensaft unregelmäßig

----------


## shg-pca-husum

Hallo Herbert,

hätte ich gewußt, wieviel Arbeit ich Dir mit meiner Frage einbrocke, hätte ich vielleicht nicht gefragt. Nochmals: Ganz ganz herzlichen Dank!

Das war für mich sehr aufschlußreich zu lesen, eine typische Lokalrezidiv-Geschichte, - einzigster Wermutstropfen dabei: Die ST für meinen Geschmack etwas zu spät.

Als kleines Dankeschön habe ich Deine Geschichte mal eben etwas formatiert, denke so ist es besser lesbar. Da hast Du wohl die Bitte der Herrn Administrators zu wörtlich genommen, immer weiterzuschreiben  :L&auml;cheln: 

PK Geschichte: Herbert Kramlofsky, *11.05.40

 11.12.1997 aPSA 25,8 Bx: 11.12.1997  6x Stanzb.  GS (2+2)4
 27.01.1998 bPSA 28,5
 19.02.1998 PEB  pT3N1Mx  GS 7 (4a + 3a) 1 Lymphknoten von 15 befallen
 26.02.1998 HB1(Fugerol 3x1)
 25.03.1998 HB1(Flutamid 3x1)
 26.03.1998  KS  kein Befund
 23.06.1998 PSA 0 
 23.06.1998 HB1 Ende (habe ich abgesetzt wegen Brustvergrößerung)
 05.10.1998 PSA 0 
 13.01.1999 PSA 0,1
 13.01.1999 Thorax  kein Befund
 18.05.1999 PSA 0,3
 19.10.1999 PSA 0,5
 25.01.2000 PSA 0,5
 19.04.2000 PSA 0,6
 07.11.2000 PSA 0,9
 07.11.2000 Thorax  kein Befund
 16.05.2001 PSA 1,4
 10.12.2001 PSA 1,8
 13.05.2002 PSA 2,8  fPSA 0,05
 13.05.2002 Thorax + KS  kein Befund
 13.06.2002 PSA 1,8  fPSA 0,05
 13.06.2002 Beginn mit Nahrungsergänzung (NG) (Vitamine, Mineralstoffe, Spurenelemente, usw.) Nutrilite
 14.10.2002  PSA 2,8
 03.11.2002 Unterbrechung Nahrungsergänzung (NG) bis 27.11.2002 (Urlaub)
 15.01.2003 PSA 2,58 (bei Hausarzt anderes Labor)
 03.02.2003 PSA 3,2
 13.03.2003 PSA 2,9  fPSA 0,1
 20.03.2003 Fischöl 2 Teel.(Squalen), Selenase per Oral 100 µg, NG 1, 2, 3, 7, Wikuto
 22.04.2003 PSA 3,1  fPSA 0,1
 29.04.2003 Fischöl 2 Teel.  Leinsamenschrot+Quark+2 Teel. Maiskeimöl  nur NG Q10, Selenase 200µg 
 12.05.2003 Fischöl 2 Teel.  OEK Frühstücksmüsli (Budwig)  nur NG Q10  Vit. E  Selenase 200µg 
 28.05.2003 PSA 3,6  fPSA 0,13  
 05.06.2003 OEK Frühstückmüsli abgesetzt wegen mittelschwerer Gastritis
 12.06.2003 STT bei Dr. Löfflmann, Wikuto, NG Nutrilite abgesetzt
 27.06.2003 PSA 2,82  fPSA 0,13  CGA 154 ng/ml  NSE 9,4 ng/ml  TPA 42 U/l 
 29.07.2003 PSA 4,0  (nach Nasen-OP)
 29.07.2003  Wikuto, Selenase, Nahrungsumstellung mit viel Quark, Fisch, wenig Fleisch und Zucker
 16.09.2003 PSA 3,0  fPSA 0,1
 23.10.2003 PSA 2,8
 27.12.2003 Beginn mit Nahrungsergänzung "Cellagon aurum", Wikuto  Selenase 200µg 
 08.01.2004  PSA 2,72
 25.02.2004 PSA 3,80  am 22.01. Skiunfall Ernährung etwas schleifen lassen, Bandscheibenvorfall im Halswirbel, im Feb. Massagen, keine Schmerzlinderung, Cellagon aurum  Wikuto  Selenase 200µg 
 05.03.2004 KS, kein Befund  1.3. bis 6.4. Krankengymnastik (8x), fast schmerzfrei
 25.03.2004 PSA 4,50  Cellagon aurum  Wikuto  Selenase 200µg
 25.03.2004 Cellagon aurum  Wikuto  Selenase 200µg  ab 15.4. Beginn MCP
 22.04.2004 Cellagon aurum  Wikuto  Cefasel 200µg  MCP
 26.04.2004 PSA 0,08 (Meßfehler!!)  CGA 74 ng/ml  NSE 9,5 ng/ml  TPA 23 U/l  28.4. - 19.5. Urlaub Sardinien
 24.05.2004 PSA 0,06 (Meßfehler!!! des Labors)  Hinweis von Uro fs am 16.10.04
 28.05.2004 Cellagon aurum 20ml  Cellagon felice 50ml  NG abgesetzt
 01.07.2004 PSA 4,9  28.6. - 6.8. Krankengymnastik (12x), fast schmerzfrei
 15.07.2004 PSA 5,3  fPSA 0,23  TPA 42,7 U/l  NSE 10,2: CGA 25 ng/ml
 26.07.2004 Cellagon aurum 20ml  Wikuto  Selenase 200µg  Wiederaufnahme MCP
 16.08.2004 PSA 5,0  17.8. - 10.9. Urlaub (Sardinien), Ende Aug. schmerzfrei
 13.09.2004 PSA 5,0
 15.09.2004 Cellagon aurum 20ml  Wikuto  Cefasel 200µg  MCP
 22.09.2004 Cellagon aurum 20ml  Cefasel 200µg  MCP, ( Heilprakt. Wobe-Mugos 3x2 Tabl., Gelum Tropfen 2x15,)Wikuto abgesetzt
 11.10.2004 PSA 4,48PK Geschichte: Herbert Kramlofsky, 11.05.40Blatt 2
 31.10.2004Urlaub Indonesien  Cefasel 300µg  MCP, Wobe-Mugos 3x2 Tabl.(unregelmäßig eingenommen),Gelum Tropfen 2x15
 02.12.2004Cellagon aurum 20ml  Cefasel 300µg  MCP, vom 23. bis 30.11. hohes Fieber, am 7.12 beschwerdefrei
 14.12.2004PSA 7,2 (bei Hausarzt), wegen vorherigen Meßfehlern Labor und Uro gewechselt
 22.12.2004Cellagon aurum 50ml  Cefasel 300µg  1-2 Glas Tomatensaft, MCP  Wobe-Mugos 3x2 Tabl. Heilpr. 1 Ampulle Frakor Af2  Magnetfeldtherapie, Laserbestrahlung 
 09.01.2005Wobe-Mugos abgesetzt (Völlegefühl, Blähungen)
 11.01.2005PSA 5,89 (bei Hausarzt)
 12.01.2005 Cellagon aurum 10ml  Cefasel 300µg  1-2 Glas Tomatensaft  MCP 
 01.02.2005Dr. Eichhorn, PSA 7,41  NSE 12,4  CGA 26 ng/ml  CEA 2,0  Testosteron 5,3  AP 142 Pyrilinks-D  Proben der OP Zweitbegutachtung Bonkoft jetzt GS 4+4, Bcl-2 negativ
 17.02.2005Rezidiv an Prostata ca. 1cm groß, mit Blutgefäßen, USPIO- Termin beantragt
 06.03.2005Cellagon aurum 10ml  Cefasel 300µg  1-2 Glas Tomatensaft  MCP  Wikuto
 28.03.2005Cellagon aurum 10ml  felice 35ml  Cefasel 300µg  1-2 Glas Tomatensaft  MCP  Wikuto
 01.04.2005Cellagon aurum 10ml  felice 35ml  Cefasel 300µg  1-2 Glas Tomatensaft  MCP 
 21.04.2005PSA 6,61 (Hausarzt)
 29.04.2005USPIO keine Metastasen, Termin bei Dr. Eichhorn, auch über AHIT gesprochen
 30.05.2005Cellagon aurum 10ml  felice 35ml  1-2 Glas Tomatensaft  MCP 
 01.06.2005Dr. Eichhorn, IMRT Hinweis, mit Hr. Jlli gesprochen
 14.06.2005PSA 6,25 )Hausarzt)
 27.06.2005Dr. Eichhorn, 3-D-Bestrahlung beschlossen
 28.06.20051. Gespräch Wypior wegen ST, Termin auf Ende Sept. festgelegt (Urlaub)
 12.08.2005PSA 8,32 (Hausarzt)
 27.09.2005PSA 7,00 (Hausarzt)
 28.09.2005Knochenszintigramm: o.B.
 04.10.2005CT, o. B. Klinikum
 10.10.2005Beginn der ST, vorgesehen 28 + 10
 08.11.2005PSA 4,1 Klinikum Landshut, nach 22. Bestrahlung
 06.12.2005Ende ST 38x
 22.12.2005PSA 3,08 (Hausarzt)
 23.02.2006PSA (1,34 Hausarzt)
 23.03.2006CT o. B. Klinikum, Cellagon aurum 10ml, MCP, Tomatensaft unregelmäßig

Du hast ja noch die HB in petto, aber je nach PSA: warte nicht zu lange!

Alles Gute und herzliche Grüße von der Nordsee

Dieter
Husumer SHG

----------


## shg-pca-husum

Kleiner Nachtrag:

Herbert, Deine ST hat ja gute Wirkung gezeigt, bestimmt doch kein Wermut sondern Wein.

Habe eben einen Großteil Deiner Geschichte im Forums-Extrakt gefunden, wo diese schon früher mal eingeflossen ist. Jetzt ist sie halt auf neuestem Stand und ich mache mir wegen der Arbeit keine Gedanken mehr.

Viele Grüße
Dieter

----------


## Herbert Kramlofsky

Hallo Dieter,
vielen Dank, dass Du meine Geschichte formatiert hast. So viel Arbeit war das nicht. Ich habe sie als Exeldatei eingefügt und nach dem Senden war die ganze Ordnung dahin. Wie hast Du das mit dem Formatieren gemacht? Wie kann ich eine Exeldatei senden, ohne das die Ordnung dahin ist. Möchte die Geschichte gerne von Exel in mein Profil übertragen, damit ich nicht soviel Arbeit habe. Wird das gehen?
Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe

Herbert

----------


## shg-pca-husum

Hallo Herbert,

Deine Excel-Datei speicherst Du einfach mit

"Speichern als/unter"

als "Text-Datei" ab. 

Dieser Text ist dann schön ordentlich sortiert, alles markieren, alles kopieren, alles einfügen in Dein Profil.

Hoffentlich reicht der Platz, bin mal gespannt!  :Blinzeln: 

Viele Grüße
Dieter

----------


## HorstMUC

Hallo Herbert -
dann mal nachträglich 
ALLES GUTE zu Deinem Geburtstag am 11.5.

Viele Grüße
HorstMUC

----------


## Holger

Hallo,




> Hallo Dieter,
> Möchte die Geschichte gerne von Exel in mein Profil übertragen, damit ich nicht soviel Arbeit habe.


in diesem Fall kann schnell die von Dieter formatierte PKH markiert werden, dann Kopieren (Strg+C) und in der Profilverwaltung an entsprechender Stelle Einfügen (Strg+V).

vgh

----------

